# Random Recent Stuff



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

not storm pics per-say...just some from today playing in the fresh stuff..went out for a walk by a lake today..played in the snow alittle with my DD explorer and its been a bit chilly here latly luckly its warming up now  just thought i'd share


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, I love alaska, I give you guys credit for hanging around at those temps! How is it, you get frost bite easy? How is the snow? fluffy? Alaska is on my list of places to visit or move to when i get a little older


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

so when you say warming up you mean -5 lol thanks for sharing the pics i like the explorer lights


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

nice pics:waving:


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

just beautiful. man i miss living in anchorage. it's not as cold as everyone thinks. anchorage that is, the rest of the state gets really cold. if your a outdoor person, alaska is for you.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

look at the weather map there, deadhorse is where i worked.


----------



## bmh1202 (Sep 29, 2001)

The horse is dead because it's so cold??


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

6.5LTDFisher;488459 said:


> Ahhhhhh, I love alaska, I give you guys credit for hanging around at those temps! How is it, you get frost bite easy? How is the snow? fluffy? Alaska is on my list of places to visit or move to when i get a little older


i've never had frost bite thank god! lol but its very possible and you gotta be careful, in a few storms last year i may have came close as my feet got really wet and cold in sneakers and it was close.

the snow just depends on the temps..ofcourse around 32-34* its wet...but recently its been VERY fluffy and dry..easy to push..which the truck likes im sure haha we see snow here in anchorage from late october untill early april..year before last we had 2" on may 15th and that same year we had snow on september 24th..this year has been very light...im expecting a few big storms to hit us soon..its gotta happen!

so it snowed about 5-6" last night so i got a few more today...its so beautiful outside!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

btw, its warmed up to the mid teens for the day time high temp and lows around zero at night..supposed to warm to the mid 20s during the day here in the coming days.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey 91AK250 have you had any problems with that boss on digging up dirt driveways


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

not at all, actuly my driveway is all gravel/dirt..but before i plow i let the first 6" or so pack down hard so i have a good base to go on..so the driveway itself never gets touched.


well we had warm weather from HI come in...was 45* at 8am this monring! i got a call from the guy i plow for up the street. he had slid down his glare ice driveway and across the road into the ditch and wanted me to pull him out, i didnt know how bad it was...walked outside to the truck and fell down haha i knew it wouldnt be good..35mins later i was able to get him out..had to use my explorer with studds because our whole road is like a ice skating rink! but we have lost about 7" of snow pack with the warm weather...so im hoping it will snow!!! supposed to cool down tonight!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the great pics.


----------



## ALGS (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought saint paul would have been one of the coldest since it's in the middle of the ocean.

Adam


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the warm ocean water keeps it real mild..

well its snowing again, supposed to be 6-8" possibly more...pics later!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Blizzard Warning in effect from 6 PM this evening to 5 am AST Friday for Turnagain Arm...
Strong wind this evening through tonight... 
Tonight
Snow. Snow accumulation 4 to 7 inches. Lows 5 to 15 above. Blowing snow reducing visibilities to less than one quarter mile through Turnagain Arm. Southeast wind 10 to 20 mph except southeast 35 to 50 mph along Turnagain Arm and higher elevations. Wind chills 5 below to 15 below zero. 
Friday
Snow in the morning...then isolated snow showers in the afternoon. Additional snow accumulation up to 1 inches. Storm total snow accumulation 5 to 8 inches. Highs in the mid teens to lower 20s. Light winds becoming northwest 10 mph in the afternoon 




WOOHOO!!!


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

hey 91ak200, what part of town do you live in? the pics are great, thanks. it really takes me back. when i lived there, i lived in spenard area, we didn't get near the snow they got across town. it was about 8 here in kansas yesterday. not much different. not near as beautiful though. have fun


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i live on upper hillside..top of omally so we see the highest amounts of all of town most of the time..

well that nice storm that was supposed to hit....moved off too quick and we only got like 5"  im sad but its still somthing i guess lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

heres some i thought i'd add here, me and my roommate went and took pics of our trucks..


----------

